# pyqt5 doesn't work with latest qt5 5.10 port...or other dependencies



## Deleted member 54719 (Jun 21, 2018)

upgrading from qt5.9 to qt5.10 was a PITA.  I had to completely uninstall anything that declared qt as a dependency.  Only then was I able to go through the 24hr build of qt5.10 from source (within the ports tree).  I then needed pyqt5 because I have many python apps that bind to qt.  That's where the real fun begins.  I ended up having to build pyqt5 from outside the ports tree (using sourceforge source) to get it to build and install.  the ports make procedure kept giving me unfound dependencies that were most definitely installed and registered with the package catalog: py27-qt5-core, qt5-webkit, etc.

Now I find other stuff I need depends on pyqt5, like hplip...latest errors when trying to build phlip:

```
===>  Staging for hplip-3.17.11
===>   hplip-3.17.11 depends on package: cups-filters>=0 - found
===>   hplip-3.17.11 depends on package: py27-dbus>=0 - found
===>   hplip-3.17.11 depends on package: py27-pillow>0 - found
===>   hplip-3.17.11 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   hplip-3.17.11 depends on package: py27-qt5-core>=5.9.2 - not found
===>   hplip-3.17.11 depends on package: py27-qt5-core>=5.9.2 - not found
*** Error code 1
```
Why won't pyqt5 build with the qt5.10, even though it only lists qt5.9 as a (minimum version)?  As you can guess, too much other stuff depends on it.  What can I supply to ignore the dependencies not found messages, or to hack the package catalog so that it "thinks" I installed pyqt5 via the ports tree.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 21, 2018)

I  tried it. Builds without problems.
In such case I try

to run `make clean-depends` (sometime the depend ports are not proper cleaned).
change to the specific port (in your case py27-qt5-core). And try to build it there.


----------



## Deleted member 54719 (Jun 28, 2018)

talsamon said:


> I  tried it. Builds without problems.
> In such case I try
> 
> to run `make clean-depends` (sometime the depend ports are not proper cleaned).
> change to the specific port (in your case py27-qt5-core). And try to build it there.



Is there a concise document that describes all the port `make` targets?

Right now I've got a mix/match of ports installed via binary packages and patched source, which scares me.  What I've experienced is that the default make target does an implicit install.  I'd prefer it build, but fall short of installing the files so that I can verify behaviour or do something like `make -n install` to know exactly what will get overwritten before doing it.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 28, 2018)

Maybe:
`portmaster --show-work` portname
or in the port:
`make depends`
`make pretty-print-build-depends-list`
`make pretty-print-run-depends-list`
`make make all-depends-list`


----------

